
HTTPS links in YouTube web feeds - l0b0
https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCJ6KZTTnkE-s2XFJJmoTAkw
======
l0b0
Sometime in the last 24 hours YouTube web feeds started using HTTPS rather
than HTTP URLs. Maybe not the hottest news, but it's good to see a well-hidden
but useful feature like this getting some love.

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with the example feed. I couldn't find a nice
meta feed or announcement, so it's just a random subscription.

